# 1 year



## MrsBoyle (Dec 4, 2010)

A year on tuesday we have been injecting Dylan for and TBH its still not getting any easyer with him. he still struggles loads and his levels are still over the place.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

He's still so young, Mrs Boyle, isn't he? It must be so difficult, I just can't imagine.  I do hope that in the coming year his levels improve and he becomes easier to handle with his injections.


----------



## Pigeon (Dec 5, 2010)

Well done on getting through the first year! I'm sure there must have been times when you thought you couldn't carry on, so give your self a pat on the back for doing things you probably never thought you could.

Sorry to hear everything's such as struggle though. Has he got an annual review or anything? What are your team like? If his sugars aren't anywhere near stable they should be looking at how they can improve things. Have you discussed a change to MDI and carb counting with them? Or changing to a pump - you only have to change a canula every 3 days then so it would mean less needles for Dylan.

Unfortunately some medical teams aren't very good, so my suggestion is that you read up on things to educate yourself about different insulins and treatments, then you can discuss what you think would be best with the team. A good book (if you haven't already got it) is by Ragnar Hanas, on Type 1 diabetes in children, adolescents and young adults, which I found excellent and very readable.


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 7, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> A year on tuesday we have been injecting Dylan for and TBH its still not getting any easyer with him. he still struggles loads and his levels are still over the place.



Hi there. I know exactly how you fell Mrs Boyle. My son was diagnosed 8 days after yours at age 2 years 9 months. We are finding it a real struggle to get his levels right. He is like a yoyo! We have mostly happy good days but I do get very down from time to time. Just wanted to say hello 

x Jo


----------



## bev (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello Mrs Boyle,
Well done for coping for the first year - diabetes is difficult and causes so much stress and people on the outside will never 'get it' so you are forced to cope almost on your own - but places like this can offer good advice and support so your not alone. Did you ever join the CWD list.Bev


----------



## gewatts (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Bev - she did join the CWD email gp - have you seen the cute pictures of her new baby? Gorgeous!!


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi becca

saw your pic of the new baby, how sweet. you have done so well. The first 12 months are the hardest. jack is 16 months in now and i still fell that im missing the point sometimes and get it all wrong. x


----------



## Ruth Goode (Dec 8, 2010)

Just want to say well done to you both on getting through the one year


----------

